# Photo Contest



## allgrownup (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey guys, how about a monthly photo manipulation contest?

must include MJ related somehow in the photo? leaf, joint, bong, whatever the possibilities are endless.

and they would be fun additions to the gallery!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 27, 2007)

How do you exactly do that tho?


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 27, 2007)

well.....you take a photo or anykind, and photoshop, mspaint, gimp, whatever program you have/prefer and make a trippy azz photo out of it and post it.  then just like the bud poll of the month, you let the forum decide the winner.

its actually quite simple when you think about it.  The only rule is it has to have something in the photo that relates back to marijuana in some form.  And the photos must be presentable but that's easy cuz they will be sent to a mod.  the mod will compile them.  if your photo is to far over the top and considered offensive.....then it doesn't get posted.  

who wants to spend ours manipulating a photo to not have it be seen?  I don't believe any problems would arise.  and i think it could be quite fun.

i **** at that stuff....so i'll need to play around more often with my software.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 27, 2007)

ok sound good but for what are we playing for and when das this become official.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 27, 2007)

also how many pics per person ill say 2 just in cause.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 27, 2007)

well....i'm not sure how the contests work???  If we are supposed to organise our own or if the mods do it.  If we organise our own than lets just begin.

Here's how "I" would set the rules.

1.  Photos MUST contain a reference to Marijuana or the use of Marijuana in some form or fashion.

2.  These photos are your expressions of art BUT there are rules on this site and the photos must comply with the site rules.

3.  One photo submission per month per member.  


Winner will recieve a custom t-shirt.

This post is subject to Moderators approval.  hypothetical until given the "go ahead".

stay tuned


----------



## Draston (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea because I'm pretty handy with the photoshops .


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 28, 2007)

Im game.. when is the deadline???


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey everyone, contests are totally MarP's domain. Any and all prizes HAVE TO be sent to MarP in Holland IF HE decides to let the contest happen.

NO contact between members is allowed to take place EVER.

This is why....

Let's say Joe the Cop infiltrates this group and is determined to bust someone, somehow. HE STARTS A CONTEST!

MAYBE, JUST MAYBE he can talk some nice pot growing, journal pictures, 50 plant grow 20 year old into joining his contest and MAYBE even manage to get the guy to send his actual address to him.

SEE what would happen?

If ALL THE PRIZES are sent to Holland then NO MEMBERS know each others address. THAT'S THE WAY IT HAS TO BE.

I'll send MarP a PM and ask him to take a look at this one.

BTW, please folks, if you want to start your own thread, do so. Posting your own ideas on top of someone else's thread isn't nice.

PLEASE REMEMBER: NEVER, NEVER, NEVER GIVE YOUR ADDRESS, PHONE NUMBER OR REAL NAME TO ANYONE ON THIS GROUP other than MarP.

I dread the day that someone does and gets put in jail for it.

NO CONTEST is worth going to prison for...


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 28, 2007)

I think it's a cool idea to start a contest like this. 

But as Stoney says it's not good to exchange addresses with other members.

I have been thinking of what would be a good idea to give away prices and the following could be a good solution. 

A gift voucher! But I checked the seed companies and i haven't seen it by them. An Amazon gift card would be a good solution i think.

The winner can choose whatever they like for the amount of $ they've won.

Only who's going to pay the prise?

We can do donations that is paid tomy paypal address and from the amount we receive we can do contests. I think it's possible to pay anonymously with Paypal.

These are just thoughts. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 28, 2007)

well....first off...it was not my intention to hijack a thread.  seemed like this was a thread of ideas to start a contest wich i thought thats what i was doin so it just seemed like it fit there. Sorry.

Second, my intention of the post as stated was to have a mod review and nothing was going to happen til a mod took this and ran with it.  

no one stated anything would be shipped, mailed, exchanged, or otherwise redirected to any member.

So i think ya a little paranoid Stoney my friend.  FOR GOOD REASON THOUGH.  That is why this site is so nice and i have no care to visit other growing sites.  They do not care about their members as much as this site it seems but, that is an unfair statement i guess cuz i stay here in this :chillpill:  place.

Thanks for the concern and helping bring another contest to the MarP site.  I will abandon this thread now and hopefully others will want to participate and let MarP know they are interested in somethin like this.

i would def. send a few bucks to MarP to support a donation for contests fund.

thanks


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds like a really good idea to me. Get to see peoples' creative sides.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 28, 2007)

I mean.. i dont see why we couldnt use hushmail accounts and safe addresses for members to donate items for contests... and then do the same thing for marip sending out the prizes...  If done in a proper manner.. its not a huge crazy risk... just dont give our ur real name or address.... John Smith etc... I was talking to allgrown last night..and there are methods to my madness..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 28, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> I mean.. i dont see why we couldnt use hushmail accounts and safe addresses for members to donate items for contests... and then do the same thing for marip sending out the prizes... If done in a proper manner.. its not a huge crazy risk... just dont give our ur real name or address.... John Smith etc... I was talking to allgrown last night..and there are methods to my madness..


 
Hushmail and every other type of account in the USA has an IP address on the primary server that will identify the person who sends a message through it. It makes no difference if it's "anonymous" or not. Those IP's get perverts and weirdos busted all the time. It could also get someone busted from here in a worst case scenario.

There isn't any such thing as a "safe address" either. As soon as someone, ANYONE, touches something illegal that was shipped through the US Mail, it's the end of the story for them. It makes no difference who they are. They go to jail right that moment. All of you that use a "friends" address are not being nice to your friend. When the cops sweat him/her for a day or two in jail, they won't be your friend when the cops finally let them go and there's a good chance they might tell the cops who you are out of fear for their own freedom.

If someone were to do as MarP suggests and Paypal some bucks to him, he could then apply it to a gift certificate and mail it to them. It doesn't matter if MarP knows your real address. He's about the safest person on the planet.

Just recently, we had two members who had shared addresses. They got mad at each other and one of them published the other guys address and name right here on this group for everyone to read.

I may be paranoid, but I'm OLD and paranoid and have never been to jail.

Let that alone be a lesson to all of you.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 28, 2007)

Hmmmm  sounds like insanity down there stoney....  here in canada.. i dont think its that serious.. marco was let off without jail for mailing meds to people in canada..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 28, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> Hmmmm sounds like insanity down there stoney.... here in canada.. i dont think its that serious.. marco was let off without jail for mailing meds to people in canada..


 
Just like Canada, different parts have different rules. I've heard from many of your countrymen that parts of Canada are just as bad as here.

Sitting in jail thinking that I just did something stupid is NOT what I ever want to do.

No way.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 28, 2007)

Hahahaha Stoney,.....

your statement about being old and paranoid and never goin to jail reminds me of an old saying pilots use.

There are OLD pilots and there are BOLD pilots but there are not many OLD BOLD pilots. LOL

better safe than sorry peoples.  I get paid tomorrow.  If we get a contest, i'd have no prob paypal'n Marp 20 bucks for a prize.  I still don't see how someone sending a pm through this site with an address, and being mailed a package with an ebay reciept on the outside, and no return address, would ever be tracked.  what are there a million packages shipped daily?  And a shirt in the package is not breaking any laws last time i checked.  Seeds and pipes would be a whole different animal.

Peace


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 28, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> Seeds and pipes would be a whole different animal.


That's what I'm talking about.

This isn't the first time we've discussed this topic. It's just the first time with you.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 28, 2007)

I think it would be sweet to take the winners pic and have it printed on a T.  Possibly even do it through www.cafepress.com so if anyone else wanted to purchase one MarP could profit.  just a thought.  i think some trippy T's could come out of it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2007)

Now that's a pretty cool idea allgrownup!


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 30, 2007)

We could use Cafepress for MP related stuff, that would be an idea.

But first we need a prise to give away. 

I'm not going to ship items from Holland I think that's a bit weird, first sending to me and i'm sending it back. Shipping cost is quite a lot too.

Best idea in my opinion is to give away an amazon anonymous gift certificate by email. 

At Amazon you can buy a lot of cool books and video's related to marijuana.

Allgrownup if you say you're willing to donate $20 for this then you can start off the contest if you want. Sounds good to me.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 2, 2007)

so what sorta photos are you looking for for this contest mj pics or just pics of whatever cheers


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 2, 2007)

sorry my bad i see now just whatever isnt it sweet as i might have to do a mission an climb up a 220 foot windmill tower an get a wicked nightview shot of the bright lights of palmerston north city.I remember thinking to myself when i climbed one a few weeks ago on mushes in the middle of the night how wicked it would have been if i had a camra to take a shot haha


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 3, 2007)

Heres my Entry... Nobody better swagger jack my style either..cause this one is a Gem.


----------



## MarPassion (Jul 3, 2007)

Guys this is not a contest, it was just a discussion about a contest.

I will seperate the discussions into a new forum.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 3, 2007)

Well either way.. thats my entry..LOL...


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 4, 2007)

mmmmmm looks tasty but i thought it has to be somethng to do with pot  good pic but


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 7, 2007)

Look for the new contest thread as we are ready to begin!

yes...we are looking for marijuana related photochops,  interpret that however you want.

any photo can be enhanced to include the marijuana related items.  Its wide open man.  Of course....its a peoples choice award though, so keep that in mind when you design.  

peace


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 3, 2007)

I've been here and there, *there's no place like this*~

T'will be fun to brush up on my fireworks and the 'ole flash program.

_I don't expect to win but I love the challenge~_

:hairpull:


----------

